# corn bulbs



## zigggy (Nov 15, 2016)

anyone have one and r they worth buying,,,,


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 15, 2016)

What is a corn bulb?


----------



## zigggy (Nov 15, 2016)

its an LED ,,its about the size of coffee can ,with rows of LED going up and down ,,also has LEDs on the bottom ,,needs a mogal base ,,,the one I'm looking at is about 150$,,,125watts looks bright very bright,,,


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 15, 2016)

Okay,,cool.


----------

